# 6 month accommodation from Jan 09



## Gaz_88 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello everyone

I'll be arriving at the beginning of January from the UK to study on a 6 month course.

Just wondered if anyone know's of people that are willing to share or any other idea's such a rental companies, websites... etc

Thanks alot 
Gary


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Where are you studying? Are there dormitories? The only student I met while I was there had lived in university housing for his exchange year. I do know that if you want to rent an apartment yourself, you can't do it until you have your student ID card. It is illegal to rent to anyone who doesn't have a long-stay visa.


----------



## Gaz_88 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Synthia

I'll be doing 5 month Croupier course at the AGMI International Casino College. I just had an e-mail this morning saying that my student pass has been approved which is only 6 months. There is no accommodation at the college so I was hoping to get a flat share if that was possible. I've noticed the accommodation prices, so renting on my own is definately out...lol


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There used to be cheaper accommodations in Chinatown. What you see on the internet is always more expensive. Have you asked the college for help and advice?


----------

